# Ariston artxl 89



## Solcito89 (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola Amigos! Cómo están? Espero que me puedan dar una mano para poder dilucidar y solucionar lo que le pasa a mi lavarropas ARISTON ARTXL 89.
El aparato enciende, toco play para comenzar el lavado pero no pasa nada. Probé "reiniciándolo" con el botón de encendido pero sigue sucediendo lo mismo. Para probar que no sea el problema de carga de agua me fijé si arrancaba directamente desde otra parte del proceso de lavado como el centrifugado, pero sigue sin responder. 
¿Cómo lo puedo resolver?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!!!! El service me quiere cobrar $2000 y la verdad no los puedo pagar de ninguna manera!!! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2015)

Si el cierrapuertas anda mal , no arranca.
Si se quemó la bomba de agua , no arranca.

Así que verificalos a tester.

Bienvenido !


----------



## Nikola 1 (Ene 6, 2015)

solcito89, como te indica dosmetros, efectivamente serian esas dos fallas, otra a causa de esto es que se quemen los triac de la placa. Pero si no sabes electronica, no te recomiendo que lo desarmes.


----------



## JuanchoM (Ago 4, 2020)

Buenas noches , Tengo el mismo modelo de lava ropas, y el mio enciende pero las luces de funciones y la de start/pausa quedan titilando en amarillo. La de la apertura de puerta queda encendida constantemente y la puerta bloqueada. Reemplace el cierre de puerta, y encontré quemados en la placa los componentes Q1 y RV3, los reemplace y sigue haciendo lo mismo. Alguien tiene idea de que puede estar sucediendo. Desde ya gracias por la ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.
Saludos


----------

